# New SR22 coming home soon



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been haunting my friends gun shop for quite some time without buying more than some magazines, a scope, and some ammo. I was looking at a cute little SR22 in his glass case

and had him pull it out so I could examine it a little closer. The price tag had a rather stout $350 on it and I questioned whether there was any room for movement on it. He motioned for 

me to hand him the gun and took it with him as he walked to the back of the store and out of sight. I was thinking that I must have really pissed him off and then heard a bang. He came 

walking back with smile on his face and handed me the gun. He said "It's a demo gun now" and promptly marked the price down to $275. I will pick it up on Thursday!:mrgreen:

GW


----------

